# Aston DBS



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Again just for sharing, no crit required thanks:































































:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mmmmm

:argie:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh yeah !


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sweet pics G :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Lottery win = Aston Martin DBS


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

In danger of sounding like an automaton: nice.

Bret


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

When you going to get yourself a decent camera and glass? :lol: :thumb:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers guys! - Oh and Bry, it is proper glass!!!!!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

liking the internals muchos


----------



## thejudd (Jun 10, 2010)

These sound the fu**ing bo**ox, I was at the bromley pageant the other day and one revved the motor a few times then spun up.

The noise was the nuts and it all happend 2 metres away for me.


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks really good


----------



## ToddyE46 (Jul 24, 2009)

class pictures, so peaceful looking...until you start her up!! Like the calm before the storm


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Beautiful photograhy!

Gorgeous car....!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Brilliant pics....have met the aston photographer and think you could be big competition! :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

What did you use to take these pics and did you alter them at all?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

dan89 said:


> Brilliant pics....have met the aston photographer and think you could be big competition! :thumb:


 - Do you mean Tim Wallace? He's a very nice guy and has been a lot of help to me, his shots are sublimely excellent though, he's in a different league!!!



HornetSting said:


> What did you use to take these pics and did you alter them at all?


I used a Nikon D700, 17-35mm f2.8 and they have all been through Adobe Lightroom as its my main workflow tool. HTH :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yum


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

dubnut71 said:


> I used a Nikon D700, 17-35mm f2.8 and they have all been through Adobe Lightroom as its my main workflow tool. HTH :thumb:


Thanks. Is Adobe Lightroom any good? Is it really based at pros or can a novice also get good results from it?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

HornetSting said:


> Thanks. Is Adobe Lightroom any good? Is it really based at pros or can a novice also get good results from it?


It's halved my workflow /processing of shots, maybe more in terms of time, simply couldn't shoot without it now!!!

And its not just for Pro's mate, I am not a pro just an amateur and i use it fine, its easy to get on with.:thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, I did have a look and its pretty pricey, what do you actually do with it? I have got photoshop 4 elements, and can do most things I guess with that. Just wondering what you do with it and why?

Ben


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

HornetSting said:


> Thanks, I did have a look and its pretty pricey, what do you actually do with it? I have got photoshop 4 elements, and can do most things I guess with that. Just wondering what you do with it and why?
> 
> Ben


It imports my images in RAW, allows me to process them and then exports them to disc or flickr all from one screen with 4 separate modules. Before this used to take 3 or 4 different steps now its just one program, seamless on a mac too, love what it does for me.

The 30 day trial is worth a go if you are at all unsure, its free.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

dubnut71 said:


> It imports my images in RAW, allows me to process them and then exports them to disc or flickr all from one screen with 4 separate modules. Before this used to take 3 or 4 different steps now its just one program, seamless on a mac too, love what it does for me.
> 
> The 30 day trial is worth a go if you are at all unsure, its free.


Thanks buddy, I will have a look, and see what I think about it.

Ben


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm! It looks so peaceful, especially the dash and dials...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

woodymbr said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm! It looks so peaceful, especially the dash and dials...


They were very calm..., I could look at that pic for a long time, lovely bit of design!


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Aston interiors mmmmmmmmmmmmmm :thumb:


----------



## ash_s3 (Aug 11, 2008)

awesome pictures


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

ash_s3 said:


> awesome pictures


Cheers Ash, glad you liked them!:thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice photos


----------



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

PIT said:


> Nice photos





Desertduck said:


> Superb :thumb:


Thanks guys!:thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Why would you not want critique on such fab images. Well done mate they look great, love the moodiness of the lighting and the high contrast achieved!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

